# Pigeon found - seems healthy but not flying



## Patricia Single

Found a healthy looking pigeon in yard yesterday. Can't fly - only flutters.
Wings seem fine - nothing broken from what I can see and he is walking ok - looks healthy.
One thing I can feel his breastbone so he is probably underweight.
I know it is hard to tell what could be wrong but thought someone would have an idea.

I am planning on keeping him and hopefully he will start taking flight.
I am reluctant to take him to wildlife group cause I am never sure what happens to these birds if they cant fly ever again. 

I wonder if there are places that guarantee they keep these birds rather than put them down or feed them to hawks?


----------



## upcd

*Welcome*

to pigeon talk and thank you for saving the pigeon. Have you tried to feed the pigeon? Does it eat or drink by itself? If you have pigeon food that okay. If not wild bird food, popcorn, whole wheat bread, spilt peas, small cat food. Any idea if it is a baby or older bird? Others will be along shortly.


----------



## John_D

Hi Patricia

i think upcd's Q may be the important one, about likely age of the pigeon.

Pigeon Age Chart: Easily Calculate A Baby Pigeon’s Age | Pigeonpedia shows a pigeon in all stages of development from hatching to adulthood. Maybe it will give you an idea.

Cheers

John


----------



## Patricia Single

I have put cracked corn in the cage and I have a water dish. Will check when I get home about him eating. Also will put some finch seed .

I dont think he is super young. The area above nostrils is white.

Just seems so strange that a bird that looks this healthy is just fluttering.

Will keep you posted and thanks for your reply!


----------



## Pidgey

Patricia,

Depending on HOW prominent his breastbone (keel) is, he may be suffering emaciation due to one of a few different things. Have you put him in his own box with newspapers (or equivalent) in a warm place with wild bird seed (any of the things that UPCD mentioned) and water? If so, then you need to watch his appetite and make sure that he's drinking (first) and eating. If he's an abandoned youngster that doesn't know how to eat on his own, you may have to work on that by helping him out.

The poop is going to be important here--we need good descriptions or pictures. Also, it might be a good idea to let us know basically where you are so we can locate a pigeon-friendly rehabber if necessary. If you don't want to do that publicly, then click on one of our names and a drop-down menu will show both Private Message or Email options. Then just detail your contact info, send and it'll find the right people.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Patricia Single,


Yes...likely it is an adolescent who for whatever reason was not finding enough forrage and whose strength for new-found-flying skills, diminished.

What do the poops look like?

This Bird might have starved, or had yet to fill out...or both.

So, see if you can refer to the link in the previous post and tell it's age roughly.

Are the fleshy nubs' on the top of it's Beak 'White'?

Adults have 'White' Wattles, and a non-flying Adult is usually an injured or ill Bird...

What are you feeding it?

Good grades of Bird Seeds are a nice choice...and also some Grit or crushed Oyster-shell Grit is nice.

Let us know...?

Thanks for careing for them!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## John_D

Sometimes we have taken in pigeons who are too weak to fly much, and it seems with some that they just have not had sufficient nutrition.With younger ones, it may be they have not really learned where to forage and for what, as city pigeons have to learn what is edible, their diet being less than ideal.

Could you check inside his mouth? Now and then, a pigeon will have 'canker' (trichomoniasis) which, when visible, shows as a kind of yellowish cheesy growth in the mouth and throat. This will often prevent them from eating anything much but can generally be treated quite readily if not too far advanced.

As you say, you can check if he seems to be eating when you get back.

As was mentioned, his poop may tell us something, too. Normal is darkish brown (or brown/green) fairly firm dropping with a dob of white. Watery or very green can give possible indications as to any problem.

John


----------



## Patricia Single

I am really thankful for all your great replies.
I have had several pigeons over the years and mostly my husband and I were able to heal them and let them go.
Glad I found a site that I can now ask questions.

I dont care what other people think - pigeons are beautiful birds.

I remember we rescued one (young bird) and we tried to let her go but she refused to fly away so we kept her for years until she died. What a wonderful pet. I even had a short story published in a book about "Howie".


Will keep you informed about this new little guy. ..


----------



## Pidgey

Patricia,

I get to see quite a few like this that fit the exact same description. There was one a couple of months back that spit pure yellowish water out the back end A LOT! I'd never seen so much water go through a bird. That one tested out mega-positive for coccidiosis so I put him in a cage downstairs with all the medicated water he could drink. I loaded up the newspapers on the floor under him and just couldn't believe how quickly he soaked 'em all.

When they're that bad, it always takes about 5 days to turn them around with the Corid that I use. I see that there are some "one-shot" pills out there (haven't done a lot of research there as what I've got is what I've got) but I don't have any experience at how fast they work.

Anyway, these birds often will spend a day drinking and then they'll hit the food bowl with a vengeance. Now, there's quite a few other things that this bird might have but I sure do get to see the type I'm referring to a lot more than any other.

The bad thing, though, is when they start getting bad enough that they can no longer fly, the liver damage can really accelerate. I understand from a pretty good source that this is due to hepatic lipidosis where fat stores from the body mobilize and go to the liver. The liver is supposed to reconvert it to glucose but it (the fat) begins to interfere with liver function. At this point, the appetite begins to, ironically, decline, and then you get that slow downward spiral that almost will not stop. I've seen that before.

Anyhow, here's hoping that it's something more benign. But be sure and tell us about the poop, food intake and how the bird sits--is it fluffed up? Any and every symptom that you observe will help.

Pidgey


----------



## Patricia Single

*Think you are right about him being young.*

My bird seems to be pooping ok. I really think you are all right, i.e., he is young and maybe needed some time to get stronger. I think I heard a baby peep sound from him. He has to be eating (of course I never see it) because he is feisty and tries to hit me with his wing. I will see how he progresses and then test his flying .

I had to bring him into my house cause we have cats in the neighborhood that would have made him a meal! We have pigeons around us who come in to feed so I assume it was one of their young ones. 

I hope I have luck with this little guy.

Last month my neighbor rescued a morning dove from the road. His eye was really injured but he seemed to be recuperating ok but after a week he just died. It was very sad. 

One thing I want to ask - can a bird be let go with just one eye? can they fly properly if only one eye is ok?

thanks, Pat


----------



## Pidgey

Pat,

It's generally not good when a bird only has one eye. They can easily be "blind-sided" by a predator when that happens. Somehow, it just never comes across to them to keep looking around. There have been several discussions on here that have pertained to that and the general consensus is that they do pretty badly out in the wild with only one eye.

Cynthia is from England and I think she said that she can sneak up easily on the blind side of one of her birds with one eye. Otherwise, the bird is too nervous to let her near. I sure don't see any out in my own wild flock that only have one eye--they just don't do well at all.

However, they can still fly and live a normal life in an aviary or as a pet. They can have families and raise children. So, when that comes up, that's what we always try to do--find a home where they can live with their handycap.

On your bird--wing flipping is a wonderful sign and so is good poop! We here at Pigeons.com LOVE good poop more than just about anything (except the Pooper that it came from)!

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

It is incredible how we jump for joy with healthy poop!

Does the bird sound like a half peap half duck sound? Then it is indeed a youngster.

A little pigeon grit my be in order so that the bird can better digest thru the crop, you can offer as a side dish next to his pigeon seed.

And some human probiotics (the human kind) also will aid in absorption and build up some intestinal flora that this youngster could use during its adolescense.

I have 3 pigeons that are blind on one side, they live normal lives within the confines of the coop, but they can never be released. They do run into things now and then, just on that one side. 

Treesa


----------



## Pidgey

Thinking about it, I guess pigeons see the world with almost a 360 degree view. It just doesn't compute with them that the world they're seeing when they've lost an eye is just half of their normal perception so they just "lose sight" of the fact that everything else is there.

I suppose you might be able to train one to look around a lot more by prodding it enough on its blind side at odd times to make it more wary. But most of us can't mess with an individual bird that much without becoming irreparably attached.

Treesa, did you mean that they bump into things when they're flying or even when they're walking?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti

I am baby sitting an one eyed pigeon right now for a month and he bumps into thing even while flying. Then he lands and looks all confused, trying to figure what on earth happened.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Treesa, did you mean that they bump into things when they're flying or even when they're walking?

Pidgey[/QUOTE]

When walking they pretty much do a 360 degree with their neck (when needed) so they can see wherever they go, but flying to their food, they will run into another bird on their blind side. I have to be careful not to observe them when they fly to eat, on the blind side, as they run into me too! 

Treesa


----------



## Patricia Single

I once had a white dove who was blind in one eye - of course he was my pet and stayed inside.

The wild dove my neighbor found last week would definitely have been blind in one eye- he had been hit by a car. He was doing pretty good for a few days and then just got weaker and weaker. At least he died a peaceful death in my birdroom.

Oh, I have another question. A few years ago, I found an injured pigeon downtown and brought him home (on the bus!). Anyway (boxer) has these strange bugs on him that looked like some sort of flat fly with spider legs. My husband and I always wondered what they were. They were so creepy looking. We put spray on him and I think they died off. He had a broken pelvis and we suspended him in a makeshift sling and he healed up pretty fast. Eventually Boxer was set free.


----------



## Pidgey

Mostly they're called pigeon flies. They're a nasty little, disease spreading biting fly. They're also pretty tough to kill when you manage to grab one and try to squeeze it between your fingers. You have to pinch it with your fingernails. 

Poison works, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Patricia Single

EWWWW! That gave me the creeps. I know they were hard to squash and I did not like that at all. 

I am so glad I found this site cause I have had a few injured pigeons over the years and I could have used this then. 

One other question, if we ever find a pigeon with a band - how do I get in touch with the owner? A couple of times we have take in these birds cause they seemed exhausted or we just did not know what was wrong. The next day they would be all perked up and then we just let them go free.

I did not know whether they would fly back to their owner or if I should try to trace who owns the bird.


----------



## John_D

*one-eyed pigeons*

You're right about the little one eyed bird, Pidgey. She doesn't react to a hand held up on her blind side, 'less she can just glimpse it with the other eye.

I had one used to come to my balcony for a while, he was similar. If I went out the door he wouldn't know (if I was very quiet) until I was right up close. He wasn't around long - almost certainly picked off by a predator I reckon.

John


----------



## Patricia Single

Good news.
This bird seems to be strong enough now to be released. Will probably release him/her on Saturday when the other pigeons come around.

Thanks for everyone's advice!


----------



## Patricia Single

*set him free*

Set the pidgeon free this morning. He flew up to my roof and joined the other pigeons. Hopefully the rest did him good.

Thank you everyone for all your advice...


----------



## Pidgey

Pat,

You're as welcome as you can be and we thank you for your kindness to this pigeon!

Pidgey


----------



## GabT

*Pigeon looks healthy but not flying*

Hello! I found a pigeon on the street... it's full grown, plump but just not normal, ie, it doesn't fly when you chase it... it slowly hops away or stands really still in a corner. It just looks depressed... its poop is totally watery and white. Gave it bread and water but looks untouched.

Is it sick? What do I do with it?


----------



## Mindy

You need to catch him and bring him inside and keep him warm. You should probably start your own thread so others will be along to help you. This thread that you started on was back in 2005, is the only reason why I think you should start your own. Where are you located, maybe there is a member close to you that can help you. I would catch the bird, and get it warm and then try to offer it some bird seed, water, even frozen peas or corn, thrawed and if it can't eat on its own you need to open the beak and feed it. But the most important right now, is to get it in a warm house. min


----------



## Mindy

If it just has watery poops it mean it needs some food. Check the mouth and see if it smells or yellow cheesy stuff or if it is a pink color.


----------



## GabT

thanks Mindy. I've started another thread as you've suggested.


----------



## userhoo

*i found one yesterday*



Patricia Single said:


> My bird seems to be pooping ok. I really think you are all right, i.e., he is young and maybe needed some time to get stronger. I think I heard a baby peep sound from him. He has to be eating (of course I never see it) because he is feisty and tries to hit me with his wing. I will see how he progresses and then test his flying .
> 
> I had to bring him into my house cause we have cats in the neighborhood that would have made him a meal! We have pigeons around us who come in to feed so I assume it was one of their young ones.
> 
> I hope I have luck with this little guy.
> 
> Last month my neighbor rescued a morning dove from the road. His eye was really injured but he seemed to be recuperating ok but after a week he just died. It was very sad.
> 
> One thing I want to ask - can a bird be let go with just one eye? can they fly properly if only one eye is ok?
> 
> thanks, Pat


I found one yesterday, send to vet ,now both of the eyes open up after the vet rub some medicine.


----------



## Lisaguerin23

Patricia Single said:


> I have put cracked corn in the cage and I have a water dish. Will check when I get home about him eating. Also will put some finch seed . I dont think he is super young. The area above nostrils is white. Just seems so strange that a bird that looks this healthy is just fluttering. Will keep you posted and thanks for your reply!


 Did you manage to figure it out? I ask because I have the exact same thing going on with a piegon I rescued about a week ago. She still can’t fly but seems healthy otherwise, I also can feel her breast bone. She has food and water and is eating and drinking fine just can’t fly just fluttering


----------

